# 2018 stop & start system



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

on my 2018 cruze 1.4l stop & start system the alternator usually re-starts the engine when stopped
& the system works fine, but sometimes I hear the starter re-start the engine. I can be in a long line at mcdonald's & when I take my foot off the brake both the starter & alternator re-starts the engine at different times. just curious what causes this? I figured it was supposed to always use the alternator for this. is this a problem or is it normal? good to know while still under warranty....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's the auto-start feature. It does that to save fuel. I made sure I bought a car without that feature because it annoys me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The alternator doesn't start the engine. It has no capabilities to do such a task.

I have a module that disables mine. I get the same economy you all get. 20% better then what the sticker says.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Do some internet searching and see about all the different methods that there are to disable stop-start.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The starter is the only thing that re-fires the engine.

It can do it based on all kinds of conditions - HVAC system demand, battery charge level, a 2-minute shutdown timer, or input from the driver by releasing the brake or moving the gear selector.


----------

